# Uber Whatsit #116



## 480sparky (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, I know... it's been a while!  So have fun with this one!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 14, 2012)

A hard drive?


----------



## sm4him (Aug 14, 2012)

Tapping into Bitter's great macro-seeing abilities, I think this is a....
....

....

Nope. I got nothin'. 

Maybe the grinder part of a seasoning dispenser (like for pepper or sea salt)?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 14, 2012)

Air conditioner condenser grill thingy?


----------



## cguron (Aug 14, 2012)

Any hint on the origin of the blue color?

By any chance this is a part of a circuit board; perhaps the metallic lines? 

You have made the picture by rephotographing a print, which you have enlarged?


----------



## cguron (Aug 14, 2012)

An array of metallic things, on the lines of Bitter's guess, but another object.


----------



## EDL (Aug 14, 2012)

Surface of a solar cell?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 14, 2012)

cguron said:


> Any hint on the origin of the blue color?............




Well, the blue color is part of the name for this.


----------



## fiziwig (Aug 14, 2012)

Grooves of a vinyl LP record?


----------



## Judobreaker (Aug 15, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cguron said:
> 
> 
> > Any hint on the origin of the blue color?............
> ...



Oh I know, it's a BLUEberry radiator!


----------



## matreox (Aug 15, 2012)

Bug Zapper?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 15, 2012)

Another hint:

My cats had a lot of fun with this once they found it in my table.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 15, 2012)

A Comb?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 15, 2012)

Bynx said:


> A Comb?



I'm bald.


----------



## seakritter (Aug 15, 2012)

Ripples on a wash plant, Gold maybe


----------



## snowbear (Aug 15, 2012)

Some kind of a spring or coil?


----------



## cguron (Aug 15, 2012)

Blue lines on an old ruler that you have spit-cleaned and made to shine under lighting?

you said "blue" is part of the name.  What profession uses it?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 15, 2012)

cguron said:


> ..............you said "blue" is part of the name.  What profession uses it?



One with very few adherents, and an obscure name few can pronounce.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 16, 2012)

This looks to be a cloth of some kind..


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2012)

Another part of it:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 16, 2012)

Hmmm is it a blue jay feather?....
(extra fun blue jay fact, there is no blue pigment in their feathers  )


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Hmmm is it a blue jay feather?....
> (extra fun blue jay fact, there is no blue pigment in their feathers  )


----------



## EDL (Aug 16, 2012)

still trying to connect a bluejay feather to an obscure profession which is difficult to pronounce?


----------



## godsotherson (Aug 16, 2012)

EDL said:


> still trying to connect a bluejay feather to an obscure profession which is difficult to pronounce?



A feather plucker is a very obscure proffesion! :mrgreen:


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2012)

EDL said:


> still trying to connect a bluejay feather to an obscure profession which is difficult to pronounce?



_Ornithologist_ is easy?


----------



## jfrabat (Aug 16, 2012)

I liked this thread...


----------



## MK3Brent (Aug 16, 2012)

I was going to say Mach 9 razor... Boy that would have been embarrassing.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 16, 2012)

bluebird feather?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> bluebird feather?



See post #21............


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 16, 2012)

It was the cats that gave it away  Our cats love feathers I bring home from walks. I was clipping them to my camera strap till I realized the cats were stealing them lol


----------



## Infinite_Day (Aug 17, 2012)

I won't say anything to the authorities, but that's illegal to possess. Good uber macro though! :mrgreen:


----------

